

FCC to Overhaul Regulation of Internet Lines  - schwanksta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703961104575226583645448758.html

======
schwanksta
I know this has been posted already, but nobody's linked directly to the
source yet.

------
zephjc
Net Neutrality FUD from the WSJ? _faints_

~~~
hga
What, you don't think that common carrier style government regulation of the
Internet is fraught with peril?

(That's what I've heard from other sources, that the FCC Chairman is looking
for a "third way" between common carrier and the current regulatory setup,
each of which have terms of art which precisely describe them.)

I don't like how things are set up in the US after line sharing was zapped and
Ed Whitacre started raving about "my pipes"
(<http://arstechnica.com/old/content/2005/10/5498.ars>), but I'm _sure_ it can
get worse. Much worse.

